# How can I tell if it is a fake?



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 10, 2008)

I moved to a new apartment a while ago...and in a random box in a storage closet was a bunch of junk , including a coach wallet that had like.. pizza or something on it (i cleaned it off. haha it looks good as new now) 

Now I am usually pretty good at spotting a fake, but this one has me stumped! Now from what I have found online it is the "hamptons signature checkbook wallet" its light pink, and has a suede type leather strip down the center.

It is made of real leather (inside), and the stitches are all very very straight. Everything is lined up, (all the "C" 's are centered)

only trouble is I cant seem to find the exact one online anywhere and the one they have on their website no longer comes in pink and the strip of leather down the center of it is smooth leather and not suede! so I don't know!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

maybe you should take it to the store and ask? LOL..
it's not like you bought it, so they should not be upset or anything.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




good luck


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah I thought about that. but there isn't a coach store nearby


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

The interior serial number should start with “No”, and have 4 numbers after the dash, not 3.

The writing should be neat on the authenticity tag, not crookedly stamped on. Also the paragraph above the serial number should be in all caps, and in English.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 13, 2008)

most coach wallets and clutches Etc do not have serial numbers on them.

 I have no clue if its real or not. 

I cant believe it!


----------



## Nails (Jul 19, 2008)

Post pics! Use the macro setting on a digital camera (looks like a little flower) to take a close up pic of any labels and detailing on the wallet in natural sunlight to keep the details clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

